

Talkbee: book Skype sessions with awesome people (beta sign-up) - sgdesign
http://talkb.ee/

======
docgnome
While this sounds like a neat idea, it's sort of annoying that people keep
posting sites that don't do anything. I don't want to sign up for a newsletter
and be notified/spammed later. I want to mess with it now. That's why I
clicked on the link. This seems to be super common on HN these days and it
drives me up a wall. I get excited by something in the headline and get let
down by the lack of content. Am I alone in this? Why do people keep doing it?

~~~
sgdesign
Sorry about that. I understand perfectly, and I hesitated before posting.

But the feedback I can get from the HN community is so valuable that I am
willing to take the risk of annoying people. It's a completely selfish
attitude, I know.

------
DrJ
They should offer a "listen in on a conference" mode. I don't have many
questions to ask, but it would be nice to be in like a Q-A type of situation
with this.

~~~
jimktrains2
Or have an option that both parties would agree to to save and archive the
chat?

------
DanBlake
Tinychat would be much more simple for this- Check it out

~~~
gbelote
OpenTok is another good potential service provider that's very
customizable/programmable

~~~
sgdesign
I didn't know about OpenTok, it looks very interesting, thanks!

